# Would you sell it??



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Evening all,
1.5 years ago I purchased a Pentax K200D with a n 18-55mm kit lens. I am still at the beginner level and I cannot seem to spend a lot of time trying to figure out how to use it properly. I still use auto or p or av mode. I bought it because I liked the fit and for its weather resistance capabilities as well as price at the time. The camera does not seem to take bad pictures. I have someone interested in buying it but price is yet to be agreed upon. Would you take a loss and switch to a Canon or Nikon? Would I possibly learn more easily and take better pictures with a different camera?

Thanks all.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sitting Bull said:


> Evening all,
> 1.5 years ago I purchased a Pentax K200D with a n 18-55mm kit lens. I am still at the beginner level and I cannot seem to spend a lot of time trying to figure out how to use it properly. I still use auto or p or av mode. I bought it because I liked the fit and for its weather resistance capabilities as well as price at the time. The camera does not seem to take bad pictures. I have someone interested in buying it but price is yet to be agreed upon. Would you take a loss and switch to a Canon or Nikon? Would I possibly learn more easily and take better pictures with a different camera?
> 
> Thanks all.


Hi SB,

No, you wouldn't learn more easily, but the pictures might turn out better only because camera technology has advanced.

BUT, it's the 1st point I make that matters the most. The only way to really learn is to read a bit (manual, websites, iphone/ipod apps etc..), then get out and snap snap snap 

I had the K100D and loved it. I jumped up to the K7 b/c I wanted more options available to me, but learning (still learning btw), about aperture, shutter and exposure) is still the most important thing. 

Personally, I wouldn't sell it UNLESS buying a new camera would make you want to get out more, but honestly, that's a great camera for a beginner.

You can take some amazing shots with it once you get a feel for the basics.

Keep us posted and good luck.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

That's an excellent camera. As long as it is easy to use and takes good pictures in the various auto-modes I would not be too anxious to unload it.

Controlled shooting is fun, but speaking as someone who dabbled a while with zone photography, it takes time to learn the ins and outs. 

Because of the shorter lenses on digital cameras, aperture effects may lack some the drama possible with the longer lenses of 35mm or large format cameras. Getting an entire image sharp is usually easy but a narrow focus range is sometimes quite difficult. However thanks to photoshop the latter effect is easily achieved after the fact.

One use of shutter speeds is stopping or blurring motion. As long as your lens will stop down enough to allow slow shutter speeds, these effects are readily available and it is a good place to start your learning experience.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I think I will hang on to it. There really is nothing wrong with it, other than I got down into a little pity party. Everybody I know uses Canon or Nikon and their pictures seem nicer. But they also have more experience than I do. Like every thing else I expect to be great at it today. Thanks for the feedback. I will also pick up a book called Understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson. Supposed to be a good simple book.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sitting Bull said:


> Thanks guys,
> I think I will hang on to it. There really is nothing wrong with it, other than I got down into a little pity party. Everybody I know uses Canon or Nikon and their pictures seem nicer. But they also have more experience than I do. Like every thing else I expect to be great at it today. Thanks for the feedback. I will also pick up a book called Understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson. Supposed to be a good simple book.


Hey no problemo!

In fact, this may result in being the opposite of a pity party - you picked up that book now watch the photobug fire in you get all lit up! 

It's just some knowledge that seperates you and your friends picture quality. That's all. Nothing that can't be learned. 

Also, I found that buying a different lens helped me want to take different shots. I ended up getting a longer lens (the 55-300 - not the DA* version at $1500, but the $499  It's great for longer range shots. I also picked up a wide angle lens and then found a great used 1.7 50mm for closer (than the 300) shots. I find the different lens all have their own purpose and it helps me think and try of different settings.

If you haven an iphone or ipod touch, I highly recommend:

photocaddy
photo buffet

to start.

They offer some great layman terms for the technology involved and then give examples of settings to use for events/situations.

ie. I went to the fireworks and wondered how to maximize my efforts. Popped up photocaddy and there were the suggestions on the best settings and recommendations for setting up to frame them well. I got some great photos.

Good luck!
Keebler


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm still holding onto my Minolta Dimage 5 and my Konica Minolta Dimage A2,
Even though Sony is no longer offering support for them come January 2011.



> Notice of Pending Service Closure for Konica Minolta Products
> 
> Sony has been providing customer service for Konica Minolta cameras and related products since April 1, 2006.
> 
> ...


But, I don't care, I love these camera's, Especially my near infrared capable Dimage 5.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sitting Bull said:


> Evening all,
> 1.5 years ago I purchased a Pentax K200D with a n 18-55mm kit lens. I am still at the beginner level and I cannot seem to spend a lot of time trying to figure out how to use it properly. I still use auto or p or av mode. I bought it because I liked the fit and for its weather resistance capabilities as well as price at the time. The camera does not seem to take bad pictures. I have someone interested in buying it but price is yet to be agreed upon. Would you take a loss and switch to a Canon or Nikon? Would I possibly learn more easily and take better pictures with a different camera?
> 
> Thanks all.


The best way to take better pictures is to take more pictures. 

So I would say just keep using it and play around and take the time to actually use the manual when you run into situations where you are unsatisfied with the results. The camera actually gets very decent ratings so I would say it is time to "upgrade" once you are unsatisfied with the results despite knowing the camera inside out. That's the way I see it anyhow... hope this helps.


----------



## mabmac (Nov 8, 2007)

No, keep this camera: switching to another brand won't make it easier. You have the perfect camera for a start. Just read again and again the owner manual, eventually buy any book for Dummies and other collections for beginners to get the basics of photography. Going to Pentax forums will help you a lot too.

By the way, just be careful with your camera: only the body is weatherproof, not your lens. To have a fool weatherproof gear, you will need to associate your K200 body to a DA* lens or any new lens with the WR mention.

If you go to some Pentax forums, you will notice very quickly that this is mainly the knowledge of your camera's systems which will make you take the best of it; not the brand nor a high end body at many thousand dollars like the Pentax 645D. Be sure to understand well the relation between aperture, depth of field, ISO and so on. People are still able to take great pictures with an old K10 or K100.

At first, I was like you: now, I only shoot in manual mode and I enjoy playing with the different parameters.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Well just bought my first book, David Busch's on the K200D. So far I like it and is easier and more interesting than the manual that came with the camera. I am excited again. 
Looking forward to understanding how a camera works.
Thanks for all your input ,


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

fantastic SB! and don't forget to share your pics on the photo thread


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Keebler27
As far as sharing goes, I will even though I do not have much of an eye for composing at this time I am sure as you all have expressed practice practice practice will make a huge improvement as I move forward.

Take care.

Guy.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Sitting Bull said:


> Thanks Keebler27
> As far as sharing goes, I will even though I do not have much of an eye for composing at this time I am sure as you all have expressed practice practice practice will make a huge improvement as I move forward.
> 
> Take care.
> ...


Photography takes more patience and practice than it takes real inherited skill. Give it time, and have fun shooting! That's the whole point of photography.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Lars,
Patience is not my best asset.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

SB, another tactic I've used is to pick something - like ice on a tree branch (or snow on a branch), then take different snaps using different settings, diff angles etc...etc...

Then bring them into your mac and review them. It helped me get a feel for what the different settings can do and also, helped me look and think of what I framed right or wrong etc...

cheers,
keebler


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A very valuable trick is to convert copies of your images to black & white on your computer. This way you are not distracted by colour and can concentrate on shapes, lighting, depth of field... If an image grabs you in B&W, colour will then be an added bonus.

You will progress a lot more quickly when your attention is on the elements of the image rather than the pretty colours.

Do not be afraid to experiment when the image is on your computer. A shift in contrast, density or colour can create an entirely different response to some photos. 

Big key is always work on copies. The originals should never be touched except to create copies.


----------

